# Kundalini Snake



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Since a while I moved to Romania to my girlfriend. Here in Bucharest is a very famous and wanted therapist. This guy was a long-time follower of the most famous and appreciated priest here.

I had a few sessions with him and he was amazing. He first asked me what is the problem, I lied to him to test him, and after working on my soul a bit he told me what was the real problem. After finishing the session he said that I don't feel anything at all. Also he said that my thinking was 0 and he increased it to 10 (also he opened my chakra's a bit). I was amazed because he was so true, I don't think at all (or I don't know what im thinking).

The last session he said my problem is the Kundalini Snake and you can cure it by meditation. I will do a meditation session with him on wednesday and report here.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Something I just found and is very interesting in my case:

Trying to awaken your Kundalini by force and without the aid of a guru can be dangerous. This can result in some symptoms such as:

* mental confusion
* headache or the feeling of something heavy in your head
* psychosis
* intense mood swings
* epilepsy or other involuntary body movements
* stress
* depression
* irregular breathing
* immoral behavior

Irregular breathing is something I definitely have...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info Lost, have you read up about Kundalini on the wiki page? makes for a interesting read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kundalini


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, what you write is interesting. .

It seems a bit strange to me though because I do not understand why people attempt to open or increase the energy of things. All of those problems mentioned above are the result of already having too much energy that has no natural course to flow.

I would work on _clearing_ chakras - through indirect methods like creativity and psychotherapy - allowing the life force to find a natural and balanced course and reducing overactivity in places where there are blocks.

Even then I would not focus on a particular chakra until it started to show symptoms. So if you have not yet had 1st chakra chages, just be aware: it is associated with powerful negatives as well as positives, such as fear and the survival instinct.

Chakras can take some time to refine and clear, so I wouldn't be dishearted if you do not get everything in one appointment. Ideally it should take about 6 months to a year to make some progress on a chakra, depending on what the problem is.

For anyone wanting to increase their grounding and connection with the earth, I would recommend meditating on Mother Earth/Our Lady when you are laying in bed at night. You can do this by imagining you are in her womb, or lap, a baby in her arms, just enjoy it. I find it a highly effective method, it does not rely on attempts to open chakras that are not ready, and gives you all the peaceful soothing benefits of 1st chakra health without your spending money, or trusting someone you do not know. It may stir the more powerful energies, but less abruptly.

Counterintuitively, this relaxing method has actually increased my energy as well as helping me sleep more enjoyably than ever. Give a try for a few months and see. It is a natural method...just be aware it may stir up powerful feelings of vitality as well as previously cut-off emotions of fear.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

I bet i got some of this, suck not to have a spiritual guru around.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Let us know how you get on Lostsoul, I am very interested in your experience.

There are other ways to work on chakras than meditation I have found to be useful, you can buy music cds off the internet which use resonance to stimulate your chakras which can help, also one of the best techniques is a Sufi "Hoo" chanting exercise where you either sit and chant "Hoo" loudly on every outbreath or jump shouting "Hoo" for about 10 minutes because specific sounds and pitches work on different areas of your body and chanting "Hoo" continuously hammers your sexual centre or lower chakras and brings your energy upwards. You will know this technique works because your strength of orgasm will be far more potent and you will feel it travel up your body into your head. Give it a try just be careful of the neighbours as you have to give it your all for it to work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Just remember Kundalini is powerful, its not something to mess around with, without knowledge.
Waking it wrong has caused severe mental illnesses and death, just so people don't look up a "selfhelp guide" on waking this.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Pablo said:


> There are other ways to work on chakras than meditation


I couldn't agree with this more.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

MentallyIll, actually you shouldn't wake up the kundalini snake because the whole problem is that its already woken up, but in the wrong way.

I went again to my spiritual healer and he did a meditation with me to heal this kundalini snake. First focus the chakra's on your back, first the root chakra, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th, imagine red energy flowing thru these chakra's going up. Next focus on your front chakra's and let the energy flow back to the root chakra.

He told me the following; A man (or woman) is fine when:
1. He believes in himself
2. When he believes in others
3. When he believes in the world
4. When he believes in God

Next he told me, you don't believe in yourself, you don't believe in others, you don't believe in the world and you don't believe in God. Which is absolutely true. But the whole reason behind this is because I'm completely numb.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

I believe you lostsoul, I haven't for one moment needed to talk anything you said "with a pinch of salt". You believe in something which I relate too yet I?m not aware of.

As I was reading those instructions I felt an energy flowing up and down my back... it's a wonderful feeling... although some what scary as well.

I can just feel myself "charging" a type of energy... I truly need to learn more about this.

Cheers.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The kundalini is the energy of the root chakra and if one's depersonalisation is felt to be a build up of energy around the head, it is likely this is due to activated higher chakras with many blockages. I have found that the first chakra brings much vitality, but only if you have dissolved webs. I would recommend following the path as outlined by what is already happening. Forcing your chakras or webs to dissapear is a very dangerous thing with consequences you cannot plan. The process is in the end about sumitting to the path that you are already involved in. Anyone coming to this site with symptoms of spontaneous awakening would do best to try and calm the process down by focussing on their connection to the earth and learning how to relax overactive energies, if there are too many blockages. There are a lot of things you can do to develop the chakras which are already opening. If you turn in, or look at the symptoms you are experiencing, this will give you clues as to what is moving. I would recommend leaving the 6th chakra till last because of the psychic power there within. However if you are already 6th chakra activated, or have open eye chakras you can use these awakening to ascertain which other areas are awakening. If anyone would like to PM symptoms to myself I may offer suggestions as what is happening. My major chakras are all activated and I am moving on to bigger things.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

PussyfootBright said:


> It seems a bit strange to me though because I do not understand why people attempt to open or increase the energy of things. All of those problems mentioned above are the result of already having too much energy that has no natural course to flow.
> 
> I would work on _clearing_ chakras - through indirect methods like creativity and psychotherapy - allowing the life force to find a natural and balanced course and reducing overactivity in places where there are blocks..


Opening and clearing are pretty much the same thing  They both involve removing the blocks so the energy can flow freely.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I would agree with you Cecil....I don't know enough to give detailed advice on the mechanics of chakra alignment but maybe one day I will.

My point was that it is more productive to think of clearing chakras than it is to think about increasing energy. I mention it because the role of the mind and the way you think of it is conductive to progress.

It makes no sense to think about increasing energy which is already there. It is like saying you want to get water from a spring by increasing the flow. You cannot do it....surely it makes more sense to clear the obstructions in the main stream and reduce the outflows in inappropriate places...I don't know. You don't have to listen to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah you should never force the kundalini, waking it artificially is dangerous.
If it awakens automatically, there's NOTHING you can do to stop it, it's not like your god, "YOU" don't even exist.
It's all God, if God feels that your ready for it, you should really try to do it right instead of denying it, cause it won't happen, if it's awaken it's whole mission is to finish...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear MentallyIll,
Thanks...its a valid point I think - one often does not choose for this to happen. Most of mine awoke spontaneously and I found that what little I read correlated with my experiences, down to psychological changes. In my experience, it all happens naturally and without external direction, however if things are already happening it is a good idea (IMHO&E) to pay attention to clearing energies, addressing psychological conflict and also linking the negative experiences that arise to issues that one has had in the past. I've found a very definate link between the psychological experiences rising to the surface and the chakra that is undergoing work.
If anything, I only recommend this intellectual linking of info so that you can continue working on the most significant aspects of your past, time-periods or relationships of your past that come up...this just ensures a bit of self-knowldge of your insecurities, weak-spots and patterns of negativity in relationships.

It does take many months for them to clear naturally and this is another reason why I do not understand the Romanian gurus sentiment of clearing in one session. If you actually experienced all of that clearing it would, I believe, be a traumatic experience. If you think back to all the negative things which have happened to you and may have been "locked in" to your 1st chakra...well opening it would be a bit of a pandoras box unless you had had a remarkably pleasant and loving childhood.

Chakras can open in an instant. It does not mean they are clear. If they open abruptly, there is usually an "unleashing" of negativity. I have found that even the more disturbing of these experiences were enough for my psyche to deal with. However I didn't obviously choose on the conscious level for all this to happen. I believe that my unconscious mind determined when the time was right to "let out more negativity".

It really is like that. Some of my more disturbing experiences have actually been when my chakras have all been running clear. Without hindrance, the energy can be a bit of an overload, like streets overflowing in a riot.

I would recommend the following, in the end:

- Go where your path takes you
- Practise awareness of the issues coming to the surface (to work on at a later date).
- If in doubt focus on the heart.
- Exercise.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Soulchild said:


> It makes no sense to think about increasing energy which is already there. It is like saying you want to get water from a spring by increasing the flow. You cannot do it....surely it makes more sense to clear the obstructions in the main stream and reduce the outflows in inappropriate places...I don't know. You don't have to listen to me.


Ah yep, I get what you are saying and I agree. Take out the blockages and then the energy (which is already there) can flow unobstructed. Whereas raising the energy without removing the blocks would be counter-productive because it would have nowhere to flow.


----------



## Conscious (Jan 7, 2007)

How do we start work on chakras? Reiki ?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Reiki is about channeling energy, it can help to realign and open your chakras. This is something I'm pretty new to; but I am now officially a 'Reiki Practitioner' (Go me!)

Just beware of rip-off artists, you should never be charged more that ?25 for a session, and check their credentials.

It is an amazing therapy though. And if you learn it you can self heal.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Any sort of self healing (e.g. Meditation, reiki, counselling) will affect your chakras and the flow of energy. Some are more direct than others but they all work.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

yup yup yup, each to their own. Just be aware that you need to be careful with these things. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

Suz is gonna channel my python... :roll:


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

word of warning
I know i'm jumping in on this post quite late...(newbie)...and people have mentioned the dangers of kundalini meditation without a guide. it's so true, i have witnessed a client (with no previous mental health problems) being detained in a secure unit through becoming psychotic and violent. he thought he was responsible for all things wrong with humanity and felt he needed to leave this world with his brother and girlfriend in tow. scarey stuff


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Wow so meditation is dangerous!

How is the best way meditate then, do I just relax concentrate on my breathing and focus on my heart? Will this clean all of my chakras?

I was meditating yesterday focusing on my breathing when I could see a large coloured orb whilst my eyes were shut (kind of yellow, blue, red, green) like a spot when you look at a light and then away. I started to concentrate on this and moved my eyes left and right to see if it would go away but at that point it felt like my heart was moving up the inside wall of my chest - really strange sensation so I stopped immediately, settled and then carried on but when I focused on the orb in my eyes again I because really dizzy until I opened my eyes again.

Was this something I did through meditation or was it a slight surge of anxiety as I was feeling anxious at the time.

How do I meditate properly. I'd like to clear my energy as I am currently suffering from DP/DR, depression and anxiety issues too.

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

jimmyb said:


> Wow so meditation is dangerous!
> 
> How is the best way meditate then, do I just relax concentrate on my breathing and focus on my heart? Will this clean all of my chakras?
> 
> ...


I dont think meditation is dangerous per se. as i said, i do know if you havent got a guide with kundalini and what happened to this guy. in saying that, it may have been that he had an underlying psychosis and was trying kundalini to help. the psychiatrist involved concluded tho that there was no evidence of previous psychosis and none since being on medication (reducing the dose) and stopping the kundalini. 
i have been to meditation myself through a buddhist centre. however, lol...i couldnt do it, couldnt get my mind quiet enough. it takes a lot of determination and perseverance. im sorry but i cant answer your questions about ur experience with the meditation. it sounds like it could have been anxiety, but thats a guess


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

I've awakend this before and my legs moved volenteraly and jitters like crazy


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

How can you "prove" it was your "snake" ( :wink: ) you woke up? You can only assume... It could have been "other things".


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Well maybe this was a while ago when I didint even know about this.. I seen it, it fits. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Of course it fits... most other known disorders out there could "fit in" with DR/DP... and even if there were no logic behind it... it would still be able to fit if you allowed it too.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I cut peices off jigsaws to make them fit when I get really annoyed with them... does this make me a bad person?...

I know it's a bit off topic but the 'fitting' thing made me think of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

> Inpatients is a virtue


----------

